# Current Areas of Forsythia Bloom



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> 20Mar - Spring is officially here.
> 
> KY, WV, VA, south IL, south IN - make plans for PreM application and watering this weekend.


Seeing g-man's helpful post in "Spring 2019-Time to Prep", got me thinking. Can we start a thread to track where members are seeing Forsythia budding, blooming, foliage (post-bloom), etc. in order to help track real time timing of apps of PreM? We have all sorts of tech to track soil temps, GDD, etc , but it's nice to see/hear what members are witnessing in their microclimates. It might help some less experienced members with timing of PreM. I'm a weather buff by nature and love maps, so it would help satisfy my own curiosity.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The on ramp to i70 near my work had 3 forsythia plants that ive used for years to time the PreM. I noticed this week they cut them down. I have been looking for replacements.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Western PA. I have forsythia bush. No blooms yet. Last few years it's been closer to mid April here.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Eastern PA across from Trenton. Tons of forsythia in my neighborhood, none have bloomed yet.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > 20Mar - Spring is officially here.
> ...


I really like this idea!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

NE Oklahoma TTTF members need to apply. Forsythia is just beginning to flower. Bradford Pears started two days ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Gibby per our conversation, if we could turn this thread into a google map view of zip codes that show the forsythia blooming, then we could have our own Forsythia tracker. This is an easy IT challenge for you.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Walked the dogs yesterday and the one Forsythia on my street is still dormant as expected. Maybe another 3-4 weeks.

- Western, NY


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Some of our forsythia have dropped their blooms already...


----------



## Farmboy11 (Oct 19, 2018)

Arlington, Va: Some blooms peeking out today on my neighbor's forsythia.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Confirming forsythia blooms in Greensboro NC. I'm holding off on Pre-Em though, still getting frost at night.


----------



## jackiec522 (Oct 7, 2017)

Long Island, NY. I have a forsynthia in the side yard. Nothing yet...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Gibby per our conversation, if we could turn this thread into a google map view of zip codes that show the forsythia blooming, then we could have our own Forsythia tracker. This is an easy IT challenge for you.


Ask and you shall receive: Beta version, not responsible for bugs.

https://tlf-forsythia-tracker.netlify.com/


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

gm560 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @Gibby per our conversation, if we could turn this thread into a google map view of zip codes that show the forsythia blooming, then we could have our own Forsythia tracker. This is an easy IT challenge for you.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

Mid to late April out here in Villa Park IL (25 min outside of Chicago)is my prediction I'll keep you posted. I would encourage anyone in Zone 5 to plant one in their yard this year...dude....thanks for the idea for an episode on my channel. &#129304;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm assuming mid-to late April for me out here in Villa Park IL (25 min outside of Chicago). I would encourage anyone in zones 4-8ish to plant one in their yard this year.....hmmm video idea?!


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

Bloomed last Friday in Louisville. Pre M going down tomorrow.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@gm560 thanks. I tried to add 40018 (Louisville, KY). After the search I hit submit and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I've been seeing a bunch of yellow and white tree's blooming in Richmond VA. I've yet to ID them tho.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Nothing here yet in Bridgewater, NJ.

Neighbor across the street has a hedgerow of forsythia. Buds are swelling and have that yellow "tinge" but nothing blooming just yet.

Last year they were blooming by 4/1. This year it's looking like they're going to be around the same. Maybe a bit later.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> @gm560 thanks. I tried to add 40018 (Louisville, KY). After the search I hit submit and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?


I need to implement adding dynamically to the map. Currently it will only appear after refresh. Ill have a few minutes this weekend to figure it out, but bottom line is Google Maps API's are a little bit of a pain in the butt to work with.

EDIT: THIS IS FIXED


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

Blooming in Western North Carolina here. Had my Pre-Em down last week.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Bloomed in Paducah, KY late last week. Bradford Pears bloomed about the same time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bumping this cool map.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> Bumping this cool map.


Maybe we should create a "tools" section for links to useful tools? Things like your GDD tracking workbook, MSU GDD, etc? Whaddya think?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Bloomed here in st louis.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Budstl enter the zip code in the map.

@gm560 i will think of something.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mine started really blooming yesterday. I'm in south jersey right across the river from Delaware.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ryan1+2 can you enter the zip code in the link above?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

08816 seeing Forsythia buds.


----------



## Rp9110 (Feb 18, 2019)

Seeing blooming north of Baltimore, MD. Dropped a small app of 0-0-7 w/ .38 Prodiamine about two weeks ago. Will do another app towards the end of April.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I just noticed some Forsythia barely starting to bud in a couple of locations in my general area (about 5-7 miles from home), but the one in my neighbor's yard by my back fence hasn't yet, so I'm not putting my zip in the tracker, yet. Here's the link to bump it, for those who would like to report it.
https://tlf-forsythia-tracker.netlify.com/


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thrilled to report Forsythia Blooms in Westfield NJ




Added to the map.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Flowers are starting to pop out in Warren & Bridgewater, NJ!

It isn't quite the yellow explosion, but close enough to put my pre-m down this weekend!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

I usually work from home but this week I went into the office and saw forsythias in bloom!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Down in Central VA, they've been out for a couple of weeks. It's so funny that my first year putting down pre-emergent I swear I couldn't find a Forsythia. Now it seems every street I ride down I see at least 4 or 5! LOL


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Very light blooming on a bush in the yard behind me. Nowhere near full bloom, probably at least a week to go.


----------



## SantiCazorla (Sep 2, 2018)

Game on! Long Island.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Ryan1+2 can you enter the zip code in the link above?


Zip entered, thanks


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Officially bloomed in Columbus, OH!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yesterday in South East Massachusetts.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Slight bloom noted yesterday with ground temps of around 54 degrees. Prodiamine went down.

Western PA.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Almost full bloom today. I popped my zip in the tracker. There was a significant change from Saturday to today. On Saturday, buds were barely visible. The first photo is from yesterday at 6:27 pm, and the second photo is from today, almost exactly 24 hours later (6:24 pm). Temps really jumped over the weekend and today. I expect it to be in full bloom tomorrow.

Here is the link to the map: 
https://tlf-forsythia-tracker.netlify.com/


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

20 miles north of Pittsburgh, bloomed over the last 2 days. I added it to the map. Soil temp was 57F when I checked 2 days ago, and GDDTracker says 412 DD32.

PreM goes down tomorrow with rain forecast Friday..


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Forsythia have started to bloom in Northern Mass over the last few days.


----------



## Lawnmower_Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Anyone see anything in Canada yet?

I'm in Southern Ontario, and I don't seem to see anything so far.

But since I am seeing on this thread that multiple sightings came up for New Jersey and New York... I assume that means I can get started (as it will be blooming here very soon), no?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lawnmower_Man said:


> Anyone see anything in Canada yet?
> 
> I'm in Southern Ontario, and I don't seem to see anything so far.
> 
> But since I am seeing on this thread that multiple sightings came up for New Jersey and New York... I assume that means I can get started (as it will be blooming here very soon), no?


Still a bit early. Usually see them start to bloom first week of May. Shoot for pre e last week of April.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Blooming in Connecticut this weekend. 41 degrees latitude.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Middleboro Ma area 02344. Forsythia has bloomed


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> Blooming in Connecticut this weekend. 41 degrees latitude.


Absolutely full bloom today in my neighborhood today. Not just Forsythia, either.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Forsythia began blooming on 4/18 in Western, NY. GDD tracker was spot on! Greencast still shows it being somewhat early (photo screenshotted today, 4/24).


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

My dwarf forsythia I planted in the backyard began blooming yesterday here in southern Ontario. Plan is to drop pre e tomorrow. Rain forecasted for tomorrow night so should be good to water in the prodiamine.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Full Forsythia bloom in South Inland British Columbia (Western Canada) (just north of Bellingham, WA let's say). My Prodiamine went down this past weekend.

Entered my postal code in the tracker, it works for Canada too!


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

My buds are just starting to open in Southern Ontario (past 2 or 3 days)


----------

